# Chariot



## mistertom52070 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben uns vor kurzen einen 2012er CX1 gekauft. Mir fehlt jetzt das Fahrradset und einen Babyschale/Hängematte. Bei der Masse der Angebote finde ich es sehr schwer herauszubekommen was die beste Anschaffung ist.

Bei dem Babyeinsatz, taugt sowas hier was http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chariot-Baby...1141769?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item2c7d52d609

oder eher sowas

http://www.amazon.de/Weber-66151-Ba...d=1393435549&sr=1-2&keywords=chariot+babysitz


Bei den Fahrradsetz bzw. Kupplungen bin ich auch etwas ratlos. Taugt diese etwas?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chariot-Thul...7084048?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item51b9a70e10


Oder geht ohne diese Weberkupplungen gar nichts?

Und kann ich nicht einfach meinen Schnellspanner vom MTB verwenden oder muss ich den mitgelieferten nehmen. Reicht für einen MTB Hinterbau ein 170 mm Schnellspanner? Normal sind die doch 175 mm lang!

Vielen Dank für etwas Aufklärung!


----------



## sven kona (26. Februar 2014)

Hi also wir haben auch CX! .

Die OriginaHängematte war für unsere Püppi Top.

Wie alt ist dein Kind?

Kupplung haben wir die Original von Chariot mit Seitenständer die wird an Rahmen befestiegt.

Gruss Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

also nicht den Weber Sitz, sondern die Hängematte?
Unsere Kleine ist erst 3 Wochen alt, aber ich will nat. alles haben wenn es losgehen kann. Ab wann hast Du Eure Kleine i dem Anhänger transportiert?

Gruß


----------



## sven kona (26. Februar 2014)

Hatte schon halbes Jahr vor der Geburt alles .

Also die Hängematte hängt ja Frei und Weber ist so weit ich weis ne Schale .
Wir haben den Chariot für alles gehabt bei uns gabs kein Kinderwagen. 

Ans Rad hab ich sie erst mit 3 Monaten gehängt . und dann nur Strasse und ordentliche Wege also kein Kopfsteinpflaster da die Nackenmuskulatur ja noch net so entwickelt ist.

Würd sagen versuch dir mal die Schale live anzukucken. 

Gruss


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Nicht den Weber Sitz. Die Hängematte ist prima, die federt ja selbst noch Stöße ab! Unsere 2. war glaube in halbes Jahr, als sie das erste Mal mitfuhr. Allerdings im Singletrailer, der ist ja selbst nochmal richtig gefedert. Wobei der CX ja auch nicht schlecht ist.

Kupplung Weber ist schon gut. Oben abgebildet ist die Weber B. Ideal, wenn sie passt, weil man gleich den praktischen Ständer dabei hat und längerer SSp ist damit auch obsolete.


----------



## sven kona (26. Februar 2014)

Ja in der Hängematte ist sie " Freischwebend "
Unabhängig von der Hmatte an was fürn Rad soll ern dran?

Gruss


----------



## DianaD80 (26. Februar 2014)

Die Hängematte ist super, hatte meine Schwägerin in Ihrem City Chariot, ich glaube auch mit knapp 6 Monaten.
Wir haben den CX1 ohne Einsatz ca. ab 11 Monaten verwendet, da hat er ja auch nicht so viel Platz zum verrutschen.
Wir hatten an unseren beiden Rädern immer die Weber B mit Seitenständer, doch recht praktisch wenn man mal schnell was nachschauen will beim Kind oder aus und einsteigen. Als mein Mann dann aufs 29er von Merida umgestiegen ist, hat das leider nicht gepasst, dazu kam, dass das Rad ne Steckachse hinten hat, aber es funktioniert mit der Weber E Kupplung problemlos.
Kann das Weber System nur empfehlen!


----------



## trolliver (26. Februar 2014)

Wir haben ebenfalls die Weberkupplungen. Bei zwei Rädern ist es einfach ein Luxusgewinn, den Hänger mit einem Drehklick an- und abhängen zu können. Abschließbar ist ein weiteres Plus, wenn auch nicht diebstahlsicher.

Philipp fuhr mit 6 Monaten im normalen Sitz im CX, der war früh dran mit Sitzen, das lief gut. Für Lisa haben wir die Hängematte gekauft... was soll ich sagen! Sie fährt, seit sie drei Wochen alt ist, im Hänger mit, ist nun 9 1/2 Monate, zierlich, und fühlt sich in der  Hängematte immer noch wohl, wir haben noch keinen Grund, die auszubauen. Tolles Teil.


----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

Wir hatten auch den CX1 - aber mit normaler Chariot Kupplung. ein normaler 9mm MTB-Spanner ist 135mm lang, der Mitgelieferte länger. Diese Kupplung passt auf fast alle Ausfallenden dran, nur am Trek Fuel Ex, dass dort einen Lagersitz hat, passt sie nicht. Am Rennrad hat mir ein normaler MTB-Spanner (ist um 5mm länger) gereicht, das Gewinde stand dann nicht über. Ich empfand die Weberkupplung als nicht notwendiges Zubehör.

Früher als 6 Monate würde ich den Zwerg aber nicht reinsetzen, auch mit Hängematte nicht. Die Rückenmuskulatur stützt da die Wirbelsäule noch nicht ausreichend. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Knirpse selber sitzen können, kann man ihnen auch den Hänger "zumuten". Musst du aber selbst wissen...

edit: CX1 deswegen, weil der leichte CSL nicht mehr verfügbar war...


----------



## Cyborg (27. Februar 2014)

Interessant, dass Chariot jetzt zu Thule gehört. Ob nun auch die Qualität besser wird.


----------



## Heiko-78 (27. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Chariot jetzt zu Thule gehört. Ob nun auch die Qualität besser wird.



Die Qualität hat sich verschlechtert, SEITDEM Chariot zu Thule gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. Februar 2014)

Die geht doch seit Jahren bergab. Bei Burley aber leider auch. Kommt halt fast alles aus China... Alternativen je nach Anspruch und Geldbeutel: Weber, Winther, Kids Touring, Kid Car (seit kurzem auch 2+2??) und Leggero aus der Schweiz.

Hängematte im gefederten Hänger halte ich Wirbelsäulentechnisch für weniger bedenklich als Maxi Cosi auf der Rückbank im Auto. Erstmal sitzen die Babys nicht so gekrümmt wie im Cosi, zudem sind die Stöße im Auto je nach Modell und Straßenzustand auch nicht ohne. Die Matte federt wirklich gut. Aber wie roelof schon sagt: soll jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Cyborg (27. Februar 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Die Qualität hat sich verschlechtert, SEITDEM Chariot zu Thule gehört.


So ein Mist auch. 


trifi70 schrieb:


> Die geht doch seit Jahren bergab. Bei Burley aber leider auch. Kommt halt fast alles aus China... Alternativen je nach Anspruch und Geldbeutel: *Weber*, Winther, Kids Touring, Kid Car (seit kurzem auch 2+2??) und Leggero aus der Schweiz.


Weber macht doch keine Kinderanhänger mehr.


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Februar 2014)

sven kona schrieb:


> Ja in der Hängematte ist sie " Freischwebend "
> Unabhängig von der Hmatte an was fürn Rad soll ern dran?
> 
> Gruss



Also der Hänger soll an ein Hardtail gehängt werden.


So wie ich das lese ist dann die Hängematte wohl die bessere Wahl.

Bei der Anhägerkupplung bin ich mich noch unschlüssig. Hat jemand die Variante bei der die "Deichsel" an die Achse unter den Schnellspanner gehängt wird?


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Februar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch den CX1 - aber mit normaler Chariot Kupplung. ein normaler 9mm MTB-Spanner ist 135mm lang, der Mitgelieferte länger. Diese Kupplung passt auf fast alle Ausfallenden dran, nur am Trek Fuel Ex, dass dort einen Lagersitz hat, passt sie nicht. Am Rennrad hat mir ein normaler MTB-Spanner (ist um 5mm länger) gereicht, das Gewinde stand dann nicht über. Ich empfand die Weberkupplung als nicht notwendiges Zubehör.
> 
> Früher als 6 Monate würde ich den Zwerg aber nicht reinsetzen, auch mit Hängematte nicht. Die Rückenmuskulatur stützt da die Wirbelsäule noch nicht ausreichend. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Knirpse selber sitzen können, kann man ihnen auch den Hänger "zumuten". Musst du aber selbst wissen...
> 
> edit: CX1 deswegen, weil der leichte CSL nicht mehr verfügbar war...




Was ist denn die normale Chariot Kupplung?


----------



## corra (27. Februar 2014)

wir hatten auch die hängematte ging super und sie hat gerne dringelegen 
ich hab die kupplung wie auf dem bild mit ständer allerdings aus optik gründen den ständer entfernt


----------



## trifi70 (27. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Weber macht doch keine Kinderanhänger mehr.


Nur noch normale und das Zubehör? Gut, die sind so langlebig, dass man vermutlich noch Jahre lang welche gebraucht erstehen kann.



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Bei der Anhägerkupplung bin ich mich noch unschlüssig. Hat jemand die Variante bei der die "Deichsel" an die Achse unter den Schnellspanner gehängt wird?


Wir haben die Weber B (Ständer) sowie die E zum unterlegen unterm Schnellspanner. Folgende Probleme tauchten auf:

Weber B: kann den Haxen im Wege sein. Je nach Schuhgröße, Hinterbaulänge und -breite, Q-Faktor und Fußstellung. Ausprobieren.

Weber E: passt nicht immer mit den beiliegenden sog. Polygoneinsätzen. Für Nabenschaltung benötigt man Spezialpolygone um 15 Eur. Für tief getopfte Ausfallenden bzw. im Weg befindliche Gebäckträgerstreben oder ähnliches u.U. ebenfalls. Uns hat es 1x das SSp-Gewinde vergurkt, keine Ahnung warum. Vermute mal schlechte Qualität im Zusammenhang mit Streusalz im Winterbetrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (27. Februar 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die normale Chariot Kupplung?


----------



## speziistspitze (27. Februar 2014)

Hängematte ist super, unsere Kinder saßen beide gerne darin.
Wir verwenden die normale Chariot Kupplung, funktioniert einwandfrei. Einziges Problem, du brauchst immer was zum anlehnen wenn du im Hänger was schauen musst (Schnuller, Decke, Sonnenschutz...). Ist aber Gewohnheitssache.

Wir hatten auch nie einen anderen Kinderwagen, haben einen CSL (Einsitzer, Sondermodell) und einen Cougar 2. Der Große saß mit ca. 10 Wochen drin, mit ca. 3 Monaten das erste Mal gejoggt, mit 6 Monaten das erste Mal geradelt. Die Kleine von Anfang an, gejoggt mit 6 Wochen, geradelt mit ein paar Monaten.

Ach ja, wir fahren immer ohne Helm und mit geschlossenem Verdeck.

Spezi


----------



## trolliver (27. Februar 2014)

Helm im Kinderwagen? Habe ich noch nie gesehen... Unser Verdeck kommt bei schönem Wetter auf. Schön heißt alles über 10°C und kein Regen... , bei Sonnenschein darf's auch kälter sein.


----------



## DianaD80 (27. Februar 2014)

Bei uns ist zumindest das Fliegennetz immer zu, die Gefahr von hochwirbelnden Steinen; Viehzeug u.ä. ist uns immer zu groß. Reicht schon immer der gesiebte Sand im Gesicht des Kindes


----------



## sven kona (27. Februar 2014)

Oh ja Fliegennetz sollte sein. Unsere sah nach der ersten Ausfahrt aus als ob sie nen CC Rennen mitgemacht hätte. 
Der Reifen wirbelt ganz schön was auf je nachdem was man fährt. Strasse Waldweg nass o trocken.

Gruss


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. Februar 2014)

ok....das ist schon mal gut zu wissen!

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps! Denke ich werde mir die Hängematte und die Standard Kupplung besorgen, das sollte dann passen!


----------



## Diman (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du noch keine Kupplung hast, würde ich lieber eine von Weber holen.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Februar 2014)

+1


----------



## mistertom52070 (28. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch keine Kupplung hast, würde ich lieber eine von Weber holen.



weil?


----------



## trifi70 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das Handling besser, eine Art Bajonettverschluss. Steck, Dreh, Klick. Zudem abschließbar, einen großartigen Diebstahlschutz stellt das allerdings nicht dar.

Falls kein Ständer vorhanden ist, lässt sich das Rad auch auf die Seite legen, da die Kupplung drehbar ist (Chariot und Burley sind es nicht). Die Weber ruckelt nach meinem Empfinden auf welligen Straßen weniger. Vermutlich, weil weniger Gummi (der "Zapfen") verbaut ist.

Aber eigentlich ist das beste an der Weber die B Version mit integriertem Ständer. Mit Kindern ist der schon sinnvoll, da muss man öfter mal unplanmäßig anhalten... Ich hab halt leider mit meiner Schuhgröße 46 bei sehr kurzen Hinterbaustreben das Problem, dass die Ferse anstößt und deshalb die E montiert. Der Ständer fehlt mir allerdings häufiger. Meine Frau hat die B mit Ständer und nutzt den sehr oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (1. März 2014)

speziistspitze schrieb:


> Hängematte ist super, unsere Kinder saßen beide gerne darin.
> Wir verwenden die normale Chariot Kupplung, funktioniert einwandfrei. Einziges Problem, du brauchst immer was zum anlehnen wenn du im Hänger was schauen musst (Schnuller, Decke, Sonnenschutz...). Ist aber Gewohnheitssache.
> 
> Wir hatten auch nie einen anderen Kinderwagen, haben einen CSL (Einsitzer, Sondermodell) und einen Cougar 2. Der Große saß mit ca. 10 Wochen drin, mit ca. 3 Monaten das erste Mal gejoggt, mit 6 Monaten das erste Mal geradelt. Die Kleine von Anfang an, gejoggt mit 6 Wochen, geradelt mit ein paar Monaten.
> ...




Hast Du Probleme dass die Kupplung ruckelt? Also hat sie Spiel?


----------



## killercouch (1. März 2014)

Pro Hängematte! Hatte sowohl die Chariot-Matte als auch die Schale von Weber da und die Weberschale hätte nur mit großem Gebastel reingepasst (Cougar 2, BJ 2009). Daher die Matte genommne, passt perfekt. Kind ist ab drei Monaten am Rad mitgekommen.

Tipp: Ich habe durch Zufall entdeckt, dass es von Chariot noch ein Zwischending zwischen Matte und reinem Sitz gibt. Das Problem war, dass unser Sohn sehr groß war und im Laufe des Winters in dicken Klamotten und Fußsack nicht mehr in die Matte passte, aber eben auch noch nicht so recht sitzen konnte... Da gibts von Chariot so ein Set, das besteht aus ner Lendenstütze und ner Kopfstütze, die Teile werden ins Gurtzeug eingebaut und sind für größere Kinder besser geeignet als die Matte. (Nachtrag in eigener Sache: Unsers ist jetzt über - mittlerweile kann er sitzen , wer eins braucht kann sich gern per PN melden)

Tipp 2: Ich habe auch ne Weberkupplung und nutze unseren Hänger an drei Rädern. Hab andere Kupplungen nie getestet, finde die Weberkupplung aber schon sehr komfortabel und wertig. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Da ich den Hänger rund ums Jahr ziehe, also auch bei Regen/Schnee, versiffte das Bajonett recht schnell, kleine Sandkrümmel werden durch die Ritzen und das Schloß nach innen gespült und dann knirschts drinnen und lässt sich nur noch schwer öffnen/schließen. Ich hab einfach 10 cm alten Fahrradschlauch über das komplette Bajonett gezogen --> nu is Ruhe! Knopf lässt sich normal drücken, drehen klappt, nur das Schloß lässt sich nicht mehr nutzen, aber das ist in meinen Augen eh nur ein Marketinggag...


----------



## trifi70 (1. März 2014)

Dieses "Zwischending" heißt Sitzstütze und haben wir auch im Singletrailer nach der Hängematte benutzt. Für Burley gibts was ähnliches, das hört auf Baby Snuggler... da fehlt allerdings die Kopfstütze oben.


----------



## speziistspitze (1. März 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Hast Du Probleme dass die Kupplung ruckelt? Also hat sie Spiel?



Nö, habe allerdings auch keinen Vergleich mit anderen Kupplungen. Uns hat die Original einfach besser gefallen, weil etwas 'weniger' Kupplung wie Weber.


----------

